
Manchester United tell Panini Cheapskates to stop selling stickers - NKCSS
https://www.theguardian.com/football/2019/feb/27/manchester-united-tell-panini-cheapskates-to-stop-selling-stickers
======
NKCSS
I found this referenced in a patent discussion on an entrepreneur forum and I
just had to share it, even though it's from half a year ago, I think it's
still a good story :)

